# Old, sticky paint on interior doors and trim



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rhudson123 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm pretty sure this has been addressed earlier, but I couldn't find a post - so my apologies if it's a duplicate.
> 
> ...


A. Clean well with Dirtex and a green Scotch Brite pad( this will actually remove some paint, but that is what you need to do)

B. No you don't want to go down from semi gloss, the glossier the paint the easier it is to keep clean
C. Personally I would use Ben Moore Satin Impervo waterborne in a satin sheen


----------

